# My new kitten I just bought :)



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi folks,

I am picking up my new Sphinx kitten tomorrow and just wanted some expert advice.

I am going shopping today for it so is there an essential list?

1. The best food for her?

2. What about fleas, can they wear a collar?

3. Bathing stuff?

4. Nail clipper?

5. Bed?

Couple of pics 



















Thanks


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

I have no experience of owning a Sphinx cat but you should keep the kitten on whatever food the breeder has been feeding for the first few weeks at least before changing their diet.

I use human clippers on my two Bengal kittens and have done since they came to me. They are used to it early on then and accept it as normal. I trim their nails every couple of weeks.

A cat bed is a good idea. However, after a couple of weeks my two NEVER go in it now and prefer instead to sleep on the sofa or on their cat tree! Every cat is different and you may find that yours loves her bed.

Loopyloro
x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd not use human nail clippers on a cat as they crush before cutting, and it makes the experience more uncomfy for the cat. The Mickey nail clippers are good, the ones that look like little scissors.

For a sphynx, you should really buy some heat pads as they chill easily. The Pet Remedy ones are great but pricey, as they don't heat above body temp. Snugglesafe are cheaper and stay warmer for longer, but they also get hotter.

Hasn't your breeder given you any advice though? My owners go home with a whole list of things to buy, weeks before they get the kitten.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

The breeder will be able to advise you on bathing and flea treatments. I agree and would keep her (I don't know why I've presumed she is a she?!) on the same food as at the breeders for now until she settles but the general rule is good quality wet food (preferably raw diet) and no dry food.
You will also need a litter tray and litter for her. A lot of people here use clumping litters like OKO (available from zooplus).
She will need a comfy bed and lots of toys to keep her occupied when you're not with her 24/7 but a low level cat tree will be good for her to explore and play on.
Enjoy!


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I am picking up my new Sphinx kitten tomorrow and just wanted some expert advice.
> 
> ...


1. You'll want to keep your kitten on the same food she's been on for the first few weeks till she settles in, before considering what you would like to feed her longterm. The Nutrition forum here has a lot of great information and the general concensus is that a wet food diet (or raw meat diet) is by far superior and healthier than dry food/kibble.

2. Flea collars are a bad idea, they generally do not work and can cause irritation - I believe especially with the Sphynx breed. Get flea treatment from your vet in the form of drops. You may not need it if she's not going to be going outdoors.

3. Not sure on bathing stuff as I'm sure the breed has its own specific requirements. You'll need someone who knows the breed (ask the breeder!) or to research this, but I wouldn't buy anything until you know.

4. Some people use human nail clippers. Personally I use these: Ancol Ergo Nail Clipper: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

5. A warm bed is important for a Sphynx during the winter! She may or may not use it, of course, but a "pyramid style bed" (no puns intended har har har) might be a good idea, something like this? 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rosewood-Fl...TF8&colid=2CF7HVIKHFXH9&coliid=I12ISNOXX7IS2Z 
Also I'd think a heated mat might be appreciated by this breed in the cold months if you can stretch to it, e.g.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ancol-Self-...TF8&colid=2CF7HVIKHFXH9&coliid=I30ER6W0GCBIXY
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SnuggleSafe...UTF8&qid=1386765105&sr=1-6&keywords=heated+ma

Other than these be sure to pick up a litter tray or three and cat litter (I'd recommend a covered litter tray but you may want to pick up cheap ones initially) as well as some toys, e.g. catnip mice, dangle toys, balls, anything interactive.

Best of luck!


----------



## EmmaMia (Jul 28, 2013)

Toys, toys, toys, and more toys! Oh and a nice bowl to put the food in


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow I have never seen a sphynx like that


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the information, money isn't an issue so will not skimp on stuff for her and yes its a her lol 

She will not be going outside and my flat is very warm even in winter but I will still get her a heated pad


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Only thing is she will not be sleeping in the living room as I have a very expensive Hi Fi (£6000) and the speakers are perfect shredding material lol

So I guess we will set her up in our room or the hallway?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Only thing is she will not be sleeping in the living room as I have a very expensive Hi Fi (£6000) and the speakers are perfect shredding material lol
> 
> So I guess we will set her up in our room or the hallway?


Those are not speakers. They are scratching posts that just happen to play music . I have Kef reference 201/2 scratching posts. I just leave the grills on nowadays because those can easily be replaced. Cats find bass cones too fascinating


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> So I guess we will set her up in our room or the hallway?


Chances are she'll love being in your room. They have a reputation for loving their cuddles. Think it through though. It is a hard decision to reverse and if she gets used to being in with you she'll not take kindly to later being denied.

I'd have her in the bedroom, she's just gorgeous and won't even leave hairs all over your bedding.


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Sphynx are pretty active as I understand, so you will definitely want a wand toy (Home is great!) and if you have space, a cat tree as well. Though those can wait til the weekend 

Make sure you get ceramic or stainless steel food and water bowls.

Zooplus is a great website for loads of cat stuff and different foods!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh what a little darling! :001_tt1:
Would love sphynx but can't have one 

Can't wait to see more photos!

what are you going to call her?


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> She will not be going outside


Glad to hear it!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Has her breeder not given you all of this advice??? 

She is lovely, I do believe you need to get them used to being bathed every week


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She is beautiful, we have a white Sphynx, they are very in your face cats and love cuddles, they are so affectionate, you will want another once you have one, I do but can't seem to convince my husband that we need another, he says seven cats is enough lol.

You will need ear cleaner, this is a must as Sphynx ears soon get dirt in them due to lack of hair, just put a bit on an ear bud and clean them, don't pour the cleaner in her ears, you will also need to get her used to baths, our girl loves a bath, she just shouts at me when she has to get out. If I turn round she is straight back in again. 

Due to Sphynx producing oils water alone wont get her clean, you need a baby body wash (not shampoo, she has no hair lol) a sponge and an exfoliating glove, for stubborn dirt put some coconut oil on before bathing, just a couple of minutes before and then bath her with the baby wash and use the exfoliating glove and she will come up beautiful and clean, remember to buy edible coconut oil and not coconut oil for skin. You can buy this at Tescos, Sainsbury and I guess most food stores. 

Also baby wipes are essential, you need to wipe her claws every few days as dirt really builds up on their claws.

Claw clippers to trim her claws too. I also brush our cats teeth with virbax cat toothpaste too.

Temperature wise they are hardier than what people think, if it is cold for us it will be cold for your Sphynx, make sure she has lots of blankets, if it is hot for us they will feel hot too. 

Some Sphynx have very fickle tummies so keep her on the diet she is used to.

Also it is best to keep them as indoor cats, they wont need flea treatment if kept indoors. 

Hope that helps, have fun with her, she will give you hours of entertainment.


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Satori said:


> Those are not speakers. They are scratching posts that just happen to play music . I have Kef reference 201/2 scratching posts. I just leave the grills on nowadays because those can easily be replaced. Cats find bass cones too fascinating


Damn lol

I was told that placing tin foil around the bases stops the cats but it must look horrible lol


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> Has her breeder not given you all of this advice???
> 
> She is lovely, I do believe you need to get them used to being bathed every week


She hasn't of yet but I have only spoken to her briefly via email because I only saw her advertised 2 days ago and fell in love but I am hopeful she will when I get there tomorrow


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

korrok said:


> 1. You'll want to keep your kitten on the same food she's been on for the first few weeks till she settles in, before considering what you would like to feed her longterm. The Nutrition forum here has a lot of great information and the general concensus is that a wet food diet (or raw meat diet) is by far superior and healthier than dry food/kibble.
> 
> 2. Flea collars are a bad idea, they generally do not work and can cause irritation - I believe especially with the Sphynx breed. Get flea treatment from your vet in the form of drops. You may not need it if she's not going to be going outdoors.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I went out today and bought loads of stuff for her and ordered the stuff you linked also


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

sharonbee said:


> She is beautiful, we have a white Sphynx, they are very in your face cats and love cuddles, they are so affectionate, you will want another once you have one, I do but can't seem to convince my husband that we need another, he says seven cats is enough lol.
> 
> You will need ear cleaner, this is a must as Sphynx ears soon get dirt in them due to lack of hair, just put a bit on an ear bud and clean them, don't pour the cleaner in her ears, you will also need to get her used to baths, our girl loves a bath, she just shouts at me when she has to get out. If I turn round she is straight back in again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your advice 

I bought some spray shampoo that doesnt need rinsining I am guessing now after reading your comments this is wrong lol The pet store I went to didnt have a clue what I was going on about when I asked for a Spyhnx cat shampoo...So if you could suggest one that would be great.

Also good to know about the baby wipes.

This is the coconut oil I was going to buy http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005JTHPDW/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

For the ears I was told that baby oil on a bud is ok but if there is a better option please suggest it?

Thanks once again everyone and pictures to follow


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

So this breeder has allowed you to buy the kitten based on emails only, with no telephone chag and no prior viewing of the kitten? Be very, very, very careful here! Really careful.

Make sure parents are HCM tested, and ask to see proof.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> She hasn't of yet but I have only spoken to her briefly via email because I only saw her advertised 2 days ago and fell in love but I am hopeful she will when I get there tomorrow





carly87 said:


> So this breeder has allowed you to buy the kitten based on emails only, with no telephone chag and no prior viewing of the kitten? Be very, very, very careful here! Really careful.
> 
> Make sure parents are HCM tested, and ask to see proof.


As above! Parents both need to be HCM scanned and obviously ask questions, take a list!  Hang on are you viewing her with a view of leaving a deposit tomorrow? Not taking her home???


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

she is very adorrrrrrrrrable

great advice from everyone 

best wishes


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No, they're taking her home tomorrow. That's why they're shopping for her today.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just tried to find the ad on Pets4homes - and I was gobsmacked at how many Sphynx adverts there are - 9 pages! Only 2 pages for Selkirks!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

carly87 said:


> No, they're taking her home tomorrow. That's why they're shopping for her today.


oh my god!! 



spid said:


> Just tried to find the ad on Pets4homes - and I was gobsmacked at how many Sphynx adverts there are - 9 pages! Only 2 pages for Selkirks!


Are they all registered ones?? That is loads!


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

carly87 said:


> So this breeder has allowed you to buy the kitten based on emails only, with no telephone chag and no prior viewing of the kitten? Be very, very, very careful here! Really careful.
> 
> Make sure parents are HCM tested, and ask to see proof.


Hmmmm, I didnt think about this, do you think its ok?

What is HCM tested?

here is the add.

They seem to be a top rated member?










2 Kittens female for sale for sale in London, Thames Valley :: Kittenads


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Hmmmm, I didnt think about this, do you think its ok?
> 
> What is HCM tested?
> 
> ...


such a high price......no wonder there are so many ads for this breed.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

HCM is a heart condition that affects this breed, so breeders scan their cats yearly 

£700? I Thought they were more like £1,000 upwards? But it maybe the right price, says registered, but nothing about hcm or I don't know if they need any other tests?


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

OP, please tell me you haven't paid anything for this kitten yet?! I may be wrong, but that ad looks to have scam written all over it - I understand kittenads has a bit of a reputation for it.

Have you at least spoken to the seller on the phone?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It doesn't actually say registered. It says "register with GCCF". What? I can register? you will need to register? Or bad English? Either way, you couldn't go to trading standards, as the ad clearly promises no registration has already been carried out.

Were it me, I'd not be touching this with a bargepole.

Mother and Father one of breed champion in the UK? Does this mean one or both are champions? Do you even know this woman's prefix? Do you know if she's an actual registered breeder? She may not be.

If you go here tomorrow (which I think you shouldn't) then you need to ask for and receive:
Proof of HCM negative testing/scanning for both parents
Pedigree
GCCF registration documents (check the date of birth and the parents names)
Vet records to show kittens are healthy
Vaccination records

I'd also be asking for proof that the parents are champions. She should be able to show you a certificate from the GCCF with the cat's name on it and their title. If she can't produce these, or can't let you call GCCF to receive proof via telephone, then it follows that she may be lying about other things too.

Nope, were it me, I'd not be going.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

She's gorgeous. 
BUT... I think this is a disaster waiting to happen.
I suggest contacting the breed club and asking them for details of reputable breeders. Contact them, arrange to visit. They may have kittens now or you may have to wait till spring. In the meantime you can learn all you need to know about the breed. Also.. A reputable breeder will be there for you as a point of contact for any advice you need in the future


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh I so hope this isn't a scam! Poor OP they're excited about this gorgeous bundle and have been shopping for their new baby


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

muffin789 said:


> OP, please tell me you haven't paid anything for this kitten yet?! I may be wrong, but that ad looks to have scam written all over it - I understand kittenads has a bit of a reputation for it.
> 
> Have you at least spoken to the seller on the phone?


No I wouldnt part with any money, not that stupid 

She seems legit I have her mobile and she gave me her address so I guess I will find out tomorrow 

Should I then take the kitten to be tested or is it something they should do, dont quite understand this part of it?


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

carly87 said:


> It doesn't actually say registered. It says "register with GCCF". What? I can register? you will need to register? Or bad English? Either way, you couldn't go to trading standards, as the ad clearly promises no registration has already been carried out.
> 
> Were it me, I'd not be touching this with a bargepole.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this.

What I don't understand is, if I turn up and the kitten is there looks healthy and has been vaccinated why would it be a bad idea to take her? I dont really care if she is a champion, I am buying her for a companion?

I am abit confussed as to how they can be scamming me if the kitten is there?

Also i will say judging by her emails her English is not very good so that might reflect the ad?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

You should ask to meet the parents any good breeder wouldn't mind this . Three hundred pounds is a lot to knock of the asking price.. I would defo be wanting to see vet health certificates and proof of pedigree along with meeting the parents and seeing their health certificates etc. I'm not trying to sound pushy but just because a cat looks healthy it doesn't mean they are they could have underlying problems ...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> Thank you for this.
> 
> What I don't understand is, if I turn up and the kitten is there looks healthy and has been vaccinated why would it be a bad idea to take her? I dont really care if she is a champion, I am buying her for a companion?
> 
> ...


It can cost a breeder anything from £300-1000 (depending on area) per cat per year to hcm scan and this isn't done at a vets, would you want to buy a breed that contains heart problems for a £700 kitten without the breeders testing and making sure the parents are healthy before being bred... ?

Paperwork might be false, vacs could be false, her number and email brings up nothing in google. Id never let someone contact me and 2days later pick up a kitten!! Has she taken £300 off the price of the kitten????????


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I would try and find out her prefix before you totally agree too the kitten and then you could always say that you want the cat but you need too go away, a parents ill, a siblings ill.....anything that means you cant come back for a couple days....make something up.....then you can, if she gives a prefix, have a look into it and hopefully find out more!


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> It can cost a breeder anything from £300-1000 (depending on area) per cat per year to hcm scan and this isn't done at a vets, would you want to buy a breed that contains heart problems for a £700 kitten without the breeders testing and making sure the parents are healthy before being bred... ?
> 
> Paperwork might be false, vacs could be false, her number and email brings up nothing in google. Id never let someone contact me and 2days later pick up a kitten!! Has she taken £300 off the price of the kitten????????


Not sure what you mean by taken 300 off? The price was always 700?

Is a HCM common practice then because I have owned cats before and never even heard of this before lol and they have all been fine or is it just because it is this breed, which I know nothing about


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Staysee said:


> I would try and find out her prefix before you totally agree too the kitten and then you could always say that you want the cat but you need too go away, a parents ill, a siblings ill.....anything that means you cant come back for a couple days....make something up.....then you can, if she gives a prefix, have a look into it and hopefully find out more!


By prefix you mean her phone number?

I have her address and phone number but not sure what I can check with those?

I mean any animal you buy can have papers falsified. I am not knocking your advice I am very thankful I am just trying to understand thats all 

Thanks again


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Kind of worried and sad now I fell in love with her already 

Bought all her house today, toys, a funky litter tray with lid.....


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> By prefix you mean her phone number?
> 
> I have her address and phone number but not sure what I can check with those?
> 
> ...


Her prefix would be her breeding name....so if she was a reputable breeder and had a prefix, you would be able too find her, or someone here may know a real sphynx breeder who could look into it and see if she's real or not....she can make it up sure, but then if she did....you wouldnt find her prefix anywhere so then she wouldnt count as a reputable breeder


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Just found this about them but I guess this could be false also!

*Registered: currently being registered with GCCF on active. Paperwork: Pet passport showing all vaccinations, worming, microchip etc, veterinary signed certificate of entirety, all registration documents, pedigree certificate original, 2x EX1 Perants Best in Show certificates in Liuton, with full judges comments*


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Staysee said:


> Her prefix would be her breeding name....so if she was a reputable breeder and had a prefix, you would be able too find her, or someone here may know a real sphynx breeder who could look into it and see if she's real or not....she can make it up sure, but then if she did....you wouldnt find her prefix anywhere so then she wouldnt count as a reputable breeder


Ok so if I email her and ask her for her prefix (this means nothing to me lol)

She will know what I mean?

Sorry for sounding dumb!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> Ok so if I email her and ask her for her prefix (this means nothing to me lol)
> 
> She will know what I mean?
> 
> Sorry for sounding dumb!


She would know what you mean....some people who have posted in this thread are breeders and have links to thier sites in thier sigs which have thier breeders prefix on the site/site name.

Its just a step too find out if she's true or not, she may be, but we just want you too have a healthy and happy kitten from a reputable breeder!


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

here is another link to a different page of hers.

Business page :: Canada Sphynx Kittens :: Kittenads


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I wouldn't touch her sorry  she has been imported as a kitten which is setting off alarm bells to me!

She should know what a prefix is! Basically it means there posh names, if I breed cats I'd register my prefix with them, so then every kitten I breed would be registered under that so if my prefix was Dadada all my kittens would be registered ass Dadada new kitten, Dadada another kitten. That would be their posh names


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> here is another link to a different page of hers.
> 
> Business page :: Canada Sphynx Kittens :: Kittenads


Here is the breed club for the sphynx

Sphynx Cat Association

Maybe you could contact them, seeing as you have a phone number and area they live, they may be able too tell you more....if they know of breeders in that area or not.

I would hazard a guess that reputable breeders would be on the breed clubs own website, but not sure that all would, but you can tell them all you told us and info you had from her and price etc and they may be able too guide you more


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I wouldn't touch her sorry  she has been imported as a kitten which is setting off alarm bells to me!
> 
> She should know what a prefix is! Basically it means there posh names, if I breed cats I'd register my prefix with them, so then every kitten I breed would be registered under that so if my prefix was Dadada all my kittens would be registered ass Dadada new kitten, Dadada another kitten. That would be their posh names


Sorry to be a pain, how do you know she has been imported? The kittens or the parents?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Meezey said:


> I wouldn't touch her sorry  she has been imported as a kitten which is setting off alarm bells to me!
> 
> She should know what a prefix is! Basically it means there posh names, if I breed cats I'd register my prefix with them, so then every kitten I breed would be registered under that so if my prefix was Dadada all my kittens would be registered ass Dadada new kitten, Dadada another kitten. That would be their posh names


Exactly....we rescued a Ragdoll....a full pedigree

His Prefix was Jazzamore and his pedigree name was Supernova

So the first name should be the prefix, which if googled should bring up details on the breeder, ours had given up breeding after we rescued the ragdoll, but she still had a facebook too keep up with cats she had bred an found homes for


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Staysee said:


> Here is the breed club for the sphynx
> 
> Sphynx Cat Association
> 
> ...


Thank you I will try this but not much time left for people to answer lol


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> Thank you I will try this but not much time left for people to answer lol


Can you email the breeder and say your sorry, something has come up, you'll be away for a couple days, but you would still love the kitten as you have already bought aload of stuff for the new arrival


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmmm none of the links to contact anyone at the SPHYNX CAT ASSOCIATION work


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

nevermind silly me, have to copy by right clicking the name lol


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Ninavetta Canadian Sphynx Cats - Home Page

ninavetta is the prefix for this sphynx breeder.

and she's a UK breeder, maybe contact her then if the contact details dont work for the site....you may end up with a kitten from her in the end if this one turns out too be false


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok I just sent an email to every person in the Sphynx Cat Association as I didnt know who to direct it at, lets hope they dont think I am some stalker lol

This is the email sent 

*Hi there,

I will try and keep this short as you must get lots of emails 

I saw an advert for Sphynx kittens online and fell in love with it right away. I have contacted the breeder who has given me her phone number and address to pick the kitten up tomorrow. I joined a forum and they have advised me to contact someone within your circles to try and help to see if this is a quality breeder or a scam. The lady doesn't speak great English but seems pretty friendly and open. I went out today and spent a lot of money on everything new for the new kitten so just wanted some reassurance and maybe someone knows of this breeder and if they are legit?

The very helpful forum members at Pet Forums Community - Pet Owners Social Community Forum for Dogs, Cats and other Pets have told me about a breeders prefix that they should have but I have never heard of this so also am wondering if anyone knows this breeder in more depth?

The advert - 2 Kittens female for sale for sale in London, Thames Valley :: Kittenads

The business page - Business page :: Canada Sphynx Kittens :: Kittenads

I have also sent this to other people linked on your website as I do not know who might be able to help me so I am sorry if I email the wrong person 

Thank you for your time and any help.

Kind Regards

Peter*


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Staysee said:


> Ninavetta Canadian Sphynx Cats - Home Page
> 
> ninavetta is the prefix for this sphynx breeder.
> 
> and she's a UK breeder, maybe contact her then if the contact details dont work for the site....you may end up with a kitten from her in the end if this one turns out too be false


Thank you, you have all been stars!

I have sent an email to her as well now so lets see and hope its all ok


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i hope it all works out for you and your girl , fingers crossed, can't wait for updates tomorrow ,

i couldnt resist posting this i hope you dont mind










beautiful


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> here is another link to a different page of hers.
> 
> Business page :: Canada Sphynx Kittens :: Kittenads


Sorry, this is ringing all kinds of alarm bells with me.
Show results mean nothing if the kitten's parents haven't had the recommended health tests for the breed.

Imported - how do you even know the paperwork is genuine? There are puppies being imported with faked pet passports, paperwork and the rest, from Eastern Europe - I am sure kittens are going to be part of this trade as well. The tragic thing is that people buy puppies from sellers who have brought them over from who-knows-what kind of conditions they were bred in, then the paperwork is found to be false, faked rabies jabs, and they are taken into quarantine _*at the new owner's expense*_.

No way would I ever buy an imported animal sight unseen on the say-so of a breeder. I HAVE imported animals and that was after months of dialogue and research and ME collecting them so I could see where they had come from, meet the breeders and see their related animals.

I am so sorry to say this, but I'd run a mile from this kitten. :nonod:


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

MerlinsMum said:


> Sorry, this is ringing all kinds of alarm bells with me.
> Show results mean nothing if the kitten's parents haven't had the recommended health tests for the breed.
> 
> Imported - how do you even know the paperwork is genuine? There are puppies being imported with faked pet passports, paperwork and the rest, from Eastern Europe - I am sure kittens are going to be part of this trade as well. The tragic thing is that people buy puppies from sellers who have brought them over from who-knows-what kind of conditions they were bred in, then the paperwork is found to be false, faked rabies jabs, and they are taken into quarantine _*at the new owner's expense*_.
> ...


Thank you for your honest advice 

I really am thankful that you guys have opened my amateur eyes 

How does anyone buying any animal even from a breeder that's recommended be 100% sure its not imported and/or healthy? There are no guarantees in life.

I know I am just trying to justify buying this kitten as I have fallen in love with it but even if it is imported but is healthy is there something so wrong with that?

Even people who are seen as legit in all walks of life can hide all sorts of lies and no one can guarantee someone is 100% genuine or the animal is healthy. We cant even guarantee health with humans let alone with animals 

Anyhow sorry for the rant, I am just very disappointed in myself for falling in love with this kitten without coming to a forum like this and researching more


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww i do feel for you but at least now you can make an informed decision, 

hopefully you will get a response from the email tomorrow.

sorry i thought the last link that staysee posted was your girls breeder and i thought it looked impressive but im a pure novice about these matters.

such a cute pic of them on the sofa,

maybe go throught this thread again and write down all the key points to remember to ask if you decide you are going to visit tomorrow


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> How does anyone buying any animal even from a breeder that's recommended be 100% sure its not imported and/or healthy? There are no guarantees in life.
> Even people who are seen as legit in all walks of life can hide all sorts of lies and no one can guarantee someone is 100% genuine or the animal is healthy. We cant even guarantee health with humans let alone with animals


With pet animals (dogs and cats) there ARE some things that are worth checking out. If a certain health problem can be tested for before breeding, then it should be, if it means the offspring lead normal lives as a result and the new owner doesn't have heartbreak and huge vet bills.

Not everything can be tested for, but surely it makes sense to only buy from breeders who care enough to make sure their breeding animals are as free from hereditary defects *as possible*?

My parents bought a puppy when I was 6 years old - turned out it came via a dealer and was born on a battery puppy farm in Wales. Now in the 1960's, there was no test for PRA ( a type of hereditary blindness) and she was fully blind by the age of 6 years old. In fact she only enjoyed 4 years of normal life as the blindness came on slowly and was put to sleep aged 10 when her inherited disease reduced her quality of life to zero.

Nowadays there ARE tests available to make sure any puppies born will not suffer from this particular disease, yet even now it can be done, it's still a minority who test - the puppy farmers carry on gaily as they did on the 60's - nothing has changed there, and all the people who are breeding "from their family pets" also are not testing.

Knowing that something like that CAN be prevented has convinced me - and there may well be changes in law, which will compel breeders TO TEST or face the consequences of producing sick animals.

So.... are you going to buy this kitten without seeing the HCM results for the parents? Or are you happy enough to potentially pay out thousands in vet bills and own a pet which is at best, short-lived; at worst, long-lived and a long term financial burden.... all because someone wanted to make a few quid by casually breeding a litter?


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, this happened to me! The two Oriental Shorthairs I originally had reserved were not registered ... A few questions of the breeder (can I see the parents? Why don't you register? Etc) and the breeder decided she didn't want to sell to me anymore  I felt so hurt at the time. I came here and learned I had a lucky escape. 

Both my Oris have GCCF certificates with my breeders prefix and their show names. All pedigree cats should have this and it gives you all sorts of assurance about the breeders credibility and that basic health tests have been carried out (especially in the case the cat has not come from their own breed lines where congenital / hereditary conditions are known) Very odd I think to import a kitten to sell on??? And then also below market value??

Stay strong and patient. Head over heart will save you a potential world of trouble and heartache if you purchase this kitten. Unless the breeder can answer all these questions?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh Peter, poor you. i know what it's like to totally fall in love with a kitten, so I really do feel for you.

You ask if there's something wrong with buying her if she looks healthy and acts healthy. Yes, there very much is. HCM is a horrendous heart condition that isn't visible to the naked eye until it's in its advanced stages, so just because she looks healthy doesn't mean she will be. That's why we ask you to request proof of HCM scanning of the parents, and walk away if you don't get it. There's also a DNA test for Sphynx i think. This condition isn't prevalent in every breed, but definitely is in the Sphynx. I'd also be asking the breed club if there are any other tests that should be done.

Things that ring alarm bells for me from the business page are these:

Registered: currently being registered with GCCF on active.
Well, she says in her advert that they're non-active registered. This is the difference between whether they can be bred from or not. Active means they can, but in her ad, she says they can't, so which is it? And no reputable breeder would sell a breeding girl to someone they haven't even spoken to in person, someone who by their own admission knows nothing about the breed, and someone who hasn't viewed the kitten yet, but can pay their money and walk away with a kitten that very same day.

Paperwork: Pet passport showing all vaccinations, worming, microchip etc, veterinary signed certificate of entirety, all registration documents, pedigree certificate original, 2x EX1 Perants Best in Show certificates in Liuton, with full judges comments
Best in Show certificates in a different country? But I thought we were talking about cats being GCCF registered? GCCF is a UK only registration body, so this doesn't add up. And anyway, I fail to see what that has to do with deciding whether this kitten is right for you as a pet.
Pet passport: No UK breeders that I know of sell cats with a pet passport, because it's only needed if you wish to export the animal. Why is it being offered then?
Certificate of entirety: Again, this is only needed for breeding cats, and is only done on males. Basically, it's a certificate that says "this vet confirms that this little boy has both his danglies". So why is she offering this for a girl? Such a thing doesn't exist.
All registration paperwork? She doesn't say what that is even... Sounds like she doesn't know.

No, walk away. Save your money and your heart.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I know nothing about pedigree cats, but I think there's excellent advice there, and throughout this thread. I hate the idea of unscrupulous people exploiting kittens to make money. I would say don't encourage them, don't give them your money.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

sorry I should have explained that better I was very tired yesterday :blush:. It was said in in a previous post that the price of a sphynx is normally 1 k and that the sphinx in question was being sold for £700 hence me saying £300 of the asking price .


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

The other reason for not supporting the business of an unethical breeder is to think about the kitten's parents, wherever they are. Even if your kitten seemed to be healthy and lovely would you want your money to keep a kitten farmer in business. Someone who keeps their cats in poor conditions, makes the girl have litter after litter until it destroys her health, doesn't have the inclination to socialise the kittens because they are only interested in money - they are reared outside in pens instead of homes so they arrive shy and terrified instead of fun, loving and playful. People on here run rescues and have saved cats and kittens from places like that. 

Now I'm not saying for a minute that this kitten has been bred by someone like that. But it's a possibility if you buy without doing your research. I know buying a kitten is exciting and you want to rush out and get it straight away. But to blatantly adapt a well know phrase 'buy a kitten in haste, repent at leisure'. Take your time, make contact with several breeders, go and visit and view their cats and litters. A reputable breeder would want to vet the prospective owners for their precious babies carefully - they won't promise you one by email or phone. Fall in love with one (or better still let one choose you) in person not from a photo - which might not be of that cat anyway. 

You wouldnt buy a car unchecked, no log book etc from a dodgy salesman, why do it with an animal? I hate to compare buying a machine with a pet, but I'm trying to point out that you wouldn't part with a lot of money for most things easily, why be taken in here when emotions and animal welfare are also at stake? 

Planning and searching is half the fun and anticipation - don't deny yourself that exciting stage. Then when you finally bring your new baby home you can be confident he or she has had the best start in life possible.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Good luck with your research. When I bought my first pedigree cats I met the breeder at the Supremes cat show as she was showing her cats so I knew her to be reputable.

She got a reference for me from a mutual friend in the doggy world before she would sell to me. That's how careful reputable breeders usually are. I got all the paperwork mentioned by people on here with the cats.

I do hope this turns out ok although its not looking promising.

Another small warning: a few years ago the local pet shop was selling Ragdolls without papers. I know 2 people who bought these cats. They both ended up at the vets within 2 weeks with eye problems. Can't remember what it was called but it was a recurrent lifetime thing they have to keep paying for. These "cat for sale" sites aren't usually much better than pet shops.


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you all once again for your warm input.

I had a reply from the breeder today. She says she has the HCM tests, the registrations, vaccination cards and all other paper work.

I had one reply from the many emails I sent last night from Jackie Green from the association. here is her reply,

*Hello Peter You need to be really careful about this sort of add.

Far better to find a breeder who has kittens for sale & visit them to see the babies and at least mum in the same environment.

I would suggest if you do go for this kitten you do not part with any money until the kittens is handed over to you

The advert seems genuine with all details correct

On the Sphynx Cat Association website you will find breeders of Sphynx & kittens for sale

There are so many scams with kittens so do be careful

Jackie*

My heart is telling me that this kitten no matter the circumstances is alive in this world, so whether I buy it or someone else does, its still a living animal. At least with me even if it has problems I know it will receive the best love and attention humanly possible. People re home cats and other animals everyday with loads of problems. They still need looking after like a sick child does. The difference is I have a choice and it will cost me money, which I don't care about really.

My brain is telling me exactly what you guys are saying lol

Does or could anyone make a bullet point list for me that I can print off and take with me, maybe mark the ones that are very important in red and the lesser in green or something? I know its a lot to ask but it would help me decide when i go there. I will be leaving at 2 pm 

Thanks all again!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi, i dont know much about the pedigree world so cant advise sorry, but i just wanted to wish you good luck, it is great that you would be willing to give this little girl an amazing home regardless of her backround. I do agree with all the advice given, and would proceed with caution, but as you said, shes needs a home and would certainly be better off with you than where she is. As long as you are prepared (and it sounds like you are) for the possibility that she may need vet treatment/tests. On the other hand she may be perfectly healthy. I dont like the idea of giving money to this sort of breeder, but equally i think this girl will be sold on anyway (or kept and bred to death from ) so at least this way she ends up in good hands.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Sophiebee said:


> Hi, i dont know much about the pedigree world so cant advise sorry, but i just wanted to wish you good luck, it is great that you would be willing to give this little girl an amazing home regardless of her backround. I do agree with all the advice given, and would proceed with caution, but as you said, shes needs a home and would certainly be better off with you than where she is. As long as you are prepared (and it sounds like you are) for the possibility that she may need vet treatment/tests. On the other hand she may be perfectly healthy. I dont like the idea of giving money to this sort of breeder, but equally i think this girl will be sold on anyway (or kept and bred to death from ) so at least this way she ends up in good hands.


Totally agree it's better for her to be safe than sorry


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Thank you all once again for your warm input.
> 
> I had a reply from the breeder today. She says she has the HCM tests, the registrations, vaccination cards and all other paper work.
> 
> ...


You have a good heart. I wish you all the best no matter what you decide, and I hope for you that everything is legit and your kitten healthy.


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't have a list as such but also wish you the best. Sometimes our hearts rule and if you're aware now of the potential issues but have the ability (and finances or good insurance) to deal with any issues than you should be fine. It's people going into it blindly that get caught out. As you say, all animals born into this world need love and care, whether they are healthy or not (more so when not) so if the right person comes along who can care and love them regardless of their "issues" then they've landed on their feet. It's about us being aware of what we're getting ourselves into and responsible till the end - and they can live a long time 

I'm sure someone else will come along with a list of questions but at the end of the day even armed with that you may be fed nonsense and it will be you who has to decide whether to take this little kitten into your care with a bit of unknown history or walk away. I wish you well and I'm sure you'll make the right decision, sounds like you love her already


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

As long as you are aware of the risks and that the heartbreak of caring for a sick cat is far worse than the money it costs.

I wish you and her good luck and hope this has a very happy ending 

She does look beautiful - I'd probably buy her too and hope for the best.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> Not sure what you mean by taken 300 off? The price was always 700?
> 
> Is a HCM common practice then because I have owned cats before and never even heard of this before lol and they have all been fine or is it just because it is this breed, which I know nothing about


Sorry someone mentioned dropping the price £300, I just see her reply lol! This kitten cant be imported from Canada, its too young it wouldn't be able to leave Canada until 16 weeks* + then travel time.

Just sounds as though they have a cat that they bred, where are the parents? I guess you have to do what you want to do, funding it just gives them reason to produce more sadly 

(*I maybe wrong but I just looked into this with a breeder from Canada and she doesn't let her kittens leave until 16-20weeks to go abroad, but this was a few months ago I may have the age wrong)


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

She is GORGEOUS! :001_tt1: I wish you many happy years together.


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks all, I hope she has everything I think I need to check.

Registered
Pedigree
HCM
Vaccinations
Judges Comments


Off soon and will see what happens 

Thanks again all will update


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Good luck, i hope this lovely girl will have her forever home with you, please do keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Taylorbaby said:


> Sorry someone mentioned dropping the price £300, I just see her reply lol! This kitten cant be imported from Canada, its too young it wouldn't be able to leave Canada until 16 weeks* + then travel time.
> 
> Just sounds as though they have a cat that they bred, where are the parents? I guess you have to do what you want to do, funding it just gives them reason to produce more sadly
> 
> (*I maybe wrong but I just looked into this with a breeder from Canada and she doesn't let her kittens leave until 16-20weeks to go abroad, but this was a few months ago I may have the age wrong)


I read in a previous post that these cats are sold for a grand and thought it was a bit iffy that the breeder in question was selling the sphinx for £700 . I know nothingg about the breed and what price they are sold for just going on a previous post .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Damn lol
> 
> I was told that placing tin foil around the bases stops the cats but it must look horrible lol


Looks horrible, but with our cats it was actually an attractant - "Mrrow - tinfoil! Shiney and russstley!"


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

megsie84 said:


> I read in a previous post that these cats are sold for a grand and thought it was a bit iffy that the breeder in question was selling the sphinx for £700 . I know nothingg about the breed and what price they are sold for just going on a previous post .


lol I know I Read your other post! Just a miss understanding! :laugh:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> I read in a previous post that these cats are sold for a grand and thought it was a bit iffy that the breeder in question was selling the sphinx for £700 . I know nothingg about the breed and what price they are sold for just going on a previous post .


I'm fascinated by sphynx and spend a lot of time on pets4homes 
Some are very reasonable now for a pedigree. 400-550 you get your odd ones that are 1500  but mostly under 800 now


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Peterpoose said:


> Thanks for all your advice
> 
> I bought some spray shampoo that doesnt need rinsining I am guessing now after reading your comments this is wrong lol The pet store I went to didnt have a clue what I was going on about when I asked for a Spyhnx cat shampoo...So if you could suggest one that would be great.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter,all the best with the kitten, let us know what you decide to do, as the others have said just be careful, there seems to be a lot coming in from abroad, people bring kittens in from abroad that have been bred from very poor quality cats, easy money for them they sell them here and off they go again to bring more kittens in, Jackie Green is a very good Breeder of Sphynx and it sounds like she has given you lots of good advice, £700 is cheap for a Sphynx so make sure she has no skin problems or problems with diarrhoea etc, some sell cheaper if they have these problems but it can cost a fortune at the vets for the rest of their lives.

As for cleaners etc, we use Asdas little angels head to toe body wash. Baby wipes make sure you get the sensitive ones for her claws. 
We buy the ear cleaner and toothpaste from vet-medic online, Virbac or logic is good for the teeth and Virbac Epi-Otic ear cleaner. 
Any coconut oil is good as long as it is in the food range and not skin care, it must be edible in case she licks it. Only use a very teeny bit if you do decide to use it. I only use it on our Sphynx neck, legs and stomach...that is where the stubborn dirt seems to be. 
Baby oil is ok for ears but can cause a bit of irritation, you are best with the Epi-Otic specially made for the cats ears. You can use Olive Oil but again the one from vet medic is best. 
All the best with whatever you decide to do


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

How did you get on OP? Hope it all went well!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I keep checking too to see if he got the kitten!


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Had my fingers crossed for an update, as OP was online at 9.09pm and apparently replying to this thread. Hoping for good news.


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi folks,

I just got back and wanted to write to you guys first 

I have to say I was blown away by the family. Huge Victorian house (not that has anything to do with being a good breeder lol)

Both parents were there. They had a huge area to play on a tree lol like an indoor tree massive thing. It was obvious from the minute I walked in that they really adore and love their cats.

Before anything she sat me down and grilled me for an hour lol as she said she doesn't want to sell to someone to breed and exploit.

When she was happy with my side, she then clipped her nails to teach me, also how to clean the ears and bath. She then gave me the food, the litter she was using, loads of new toys she bought for her.

She sews and makes all her own jumpers lol so she made 2 for her and gave them to me also.

She gave me the Registration certificates for her being a breeder, Pedigree of both parents and for my kitten. Both parents heart scan certificates and the pictures from the scans. Also a veterinary letter with all the tests she had and all the results which were negative 

Showed me the parents UK Passports and the parents veterinary letter.

Certificates from the vet for a ultrasound tests.

All the veterinary certificates and letters were signed and looked the real deal to me 

She gave me 4 weeks free insurance and advised me to get insurance as well, which I will anyway.

She also advised me that on the kittens certificate she has put _not active_ as I then have to have her neutered she said but if I did want to breed then I would have to approach her to get this changed to _active_ meaning she can be bred. To be honest I was a little confused about that?

She gave me full set of worming syringes with the dates and times for them for the next 6 months and although she said she doubts fleas she gave me ointment to put on the back of her neck.

She said we can in the future come to the shows with her and she wants regular contact and said she will always help if any problems arise 

All in all I had a very good gut feeling about her as a breeder and a person.

I hope I am right 

I tried taking a some good photos but she is too quick lol, she is looking at everything at the moment 

I think I have made the right decision 

Thank you everyone for all your help and hope to share lots more with you guys


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh wow she sounds wonderful , the lady i mean and the cat is just adorrrrrable.

sounds like everything is above board and all health checks done ok , but im not an expert, she sounds very caring and its lovely she wants to keep in contact with you.

does that mean you have her at home now or are you still waiting to pick her up ?

pics are gorgeous

best best wishes


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

So glad everything turned out well! Hope your new girl is very happy  What are you going to call her?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

That is a very thorough breeder!  
Worming syringes? 

She's gorgeous, enjoy!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm very relieved for your sake that it sounds as though everything's above board!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> She also advised me that on the kittens certificate she has put _not active_ as I then have to have her neutered she said but if I did want to breed then I would have to approach her to get this changed to _active_ meaning she can be bred. To be honest I was a little confused about that?


*Non-Active* is for pets, and means that IF you bred from her, you won't be able to register the kittens.

However, if she does well at shows and you _did_ decide to breed from her, with the breeder's permission and approval and health tests all good, then the breeder will change her from *Non-Active* to *Active*, meaning you could then register her offspring.


----------



## Tarrna (Nov 3, 2013)

Been following your thread 

I am happy things have worked out well for you. :smile5:
Congrats on your beautiful new kitty. :001_tt1:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

So pleased that all has gone well. She looks a sweetie.

What have you decided to call her?


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone!

yes she is home with me now and asleep on my lap lol 

As for a name we have a few in mind and will maybe list them for all to see and vote lol

I like Crystal but see what the wife says haha!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww so happy for you , Crystal is a beautiful name


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

So glad it was all above board....may I ask what her prefix is? Just so we can see for ourselves, not disbelieving you, just be nice too see for ourselves a breeder who seems really quite caring and thorough!


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh i forgot she also made her a small tie on santas hat for christmas lol


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

great that it turned out to be all good 

now you just have to enjoy her.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

She's lovely!

She looks like she is wearing a CatWoman mask - maybe look at a list of who has Played CatWoman for inspiration


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your little sweetheart :001_wub: So glad that it all worked out well for you - what a lovely breeder you have found there :thumbup1:


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Staysee said:


> So glad it was all above board....may I ask what her prefix is? Just so we can see for ourselves, not disbelieving you, just be nice too see for ourselves a breeder who seems really quite caring and thorough!


I am not sure of this but here's a scan of the registration card, is it on there?


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Managed to get two half decent photos of her just now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Peterpoose said:


> I am not sure of this but here's a scan of the registration card, is it on there?


Sorry to have to remove the scan but as it contained all the details of the breeder's name and address it is not safe to have on an open forum. 
From a quick look they have used an administrative prefix - issued by the GCCF when a breeder doesn't have their own prefix. Not all breeders have a prefix and I think care and upbringing of the kittens is far more important - your breeder may be waiting for her own prefix to be approved or may rather use the admin prefix.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You might want to blur out her address, she might not want it posted on the internet....

But looks exactly the same as the docs I got for mine


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

She is adorable 

Her nose is just so cute I want to snuggle it


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Sorry to have to remove the scan but as it contained all the details of the breeder's name and address it is not safe to have on an open forum.
> From a quick look they have used an administrative prefix - issued by the GCCF when a breeder doesn't have their own prefix. Not all breeders have a prefix and I think care and upbringing of the kittens is far more important - your breeder may be waiting for her own prefix to be approved or may rather use the admin prefix.


Oh woops sorry I didn't realise and didnt think of that thanks for deleting it. I re posted it as I thought I missed it it out of the post but you must have deleted lol


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> As for a name we have a few in mind and will maybe list them for all to see and vote lol
> 
> I like Crystal but see what the wife says haha!


Heaven knows why but "Miranda" popped into my head when I saw the pics.

EDIT: Not literally of course. 
I don't really want a 6ft tall comedienne who falls over a lot and says "Gosh" all the time in my head. I don't think she'd fit.


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

So glad everything worked out for you - she is a little darling and the breeder sounds lovely.



MollyMilo said:


> Worming syringes?


Don't know about the OP, but the worming paste we had for our kittens came in a plastic syringe marked in 1ml doses 

Vitaminthe I think it was called but prob different in the UK.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Really glad it's got a happy ending. Also nice to 'meet' someone who asks a question and then takes the advice seriously instead of ignoring what they don't want to hear. She's gorgeous.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Heaven knows why but "Miranda" popped into my head when I saw the pics.
> 
> EDIT: Not literally of course.
> I don't really want a 6ft tall comedienne who falls over a lot and says "Gosh" all the time in my head. I don't think she'd fit.


Were you watching the comedy awards by any chance?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Peterpoose said:


> Managed to get two half decent photos of her just now


Awwww I want one!!! :001_tt1:

( pull yourself together Kate, you can't!!!)


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MollyMilo said:


> Were you watching the comedy awards by any chance?


No - not at all! Wasn't even thinking of the comedienne when I looked at the pics and thought Miranda.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Miranda doesn't make me think of THAT Miranda. My mind jumps straight away to the beautiful, virginal Miranda from Shakespeare's The Tempest.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> No - not at all! Wasn't even thinking of the comedienne when I looked at the pics and thought Miranda.


I like it


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes the syringes are 1ml markers on it she said 2 markers and you squirt it into her mouth


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> Awwww I want one!!! :001_tt1:
> 
> ( pull yourself together Kate, you can't!!!)


AWWWWH :001_tt1::001_tt1: After seeing your photo I wrote down the contact number of the sphinx rescue club and was all set to give them a ring tomorrow to enquire about adopting one. But my mother held me back and said it wouldn't be suitable for princess  Still maybe when she's settled in a bit more wish full thinking


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Shes beautiful, congratulations! Im so glad it all worked out! Look forward to hearing all about her and seeing lots more pictures! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> AWWWWH :001_tt1::001_tt1: After seeing your photo I wrote down the contact number of the sphinx rescue club and was all set to give them a ring tomorrow to enquire about adopting one. But my mother held me back and said it wouldn't be suitable for princess  Still maybe when she's settled in a bit more wish full thinking


 Sorry I meant to comment on your lovely photos not replies to it .


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Looks horrible, but with our cats it was actually an attractant - "Mrrow - tinfoil! Shiney and russstley!"


 It works with my wegie . One night princess managed to knock my Ariel out of the back of the tv and chewed the co axil after that night I wrap the tv Ariel , all the digi tv wires, computer wires and any other wires or things that she found atractive in tinfoil before I go to bed and when I go out for long periods of times and she hasn't chewed on anything since . It may look a bit weird but it works and has saved me having to buy a new tv :hand:


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

This was such a lovely thread to read. I hope you enjoy your new kitty  She's very pretty!


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Fluffster said:


> This was such a lovely thread to read. I hope you enjoy your new kitty  She's very pretty!


Thank you everyone

She is now curled up next to me in our bed lol She doesn't seem to like her own enclosed bedding I bought lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww sweet dreams to you all


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww yah! so pleased that it all turned out well!! She is yummy! :001_tt1:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations on your new babe, looking forward to seeing her grow!


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ive been following this thread and I'm so jealous!!

I want one so so so much! If your still stuck for names my girl will be called Arissa when I finally get her 

Enjoy your new baby x


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Was hoping that everything had turned out right for you OP - sounds like you got on brilliantly, have a lovely breeder and a gorgeous kitten too! :001_tt1: Huge congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm very happy for you that it all worked out.


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone, she is so lively.

Some more pics


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha you are gonna look back and laugh at what you just posted peter well ...thats if your lady friend dosen't kill you first ,

your kitten looks very comfy, any ideas for names yet?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG that is mega cute. 

Reminds me of the first Siamese kitten I had - on the first night home, she slept curled against my neck - I wish I still had the photo that was taken the next morning.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> OMG that is mega cute.
> 
> Reminds me of the first Siamese kitten I had - on the first night home, she slept curled against my neck - I wish I still had the photo that was taken the next morning.


Any photo will do?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Peterpoose said:


> Thanks everyone, she is so lively.
> 
> Some more pics


Oh Just look at her!!! So cute, I'm in love!

I still want one :mad2:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> *She is now curled up next to me in our bed *lol She doesn't seem to like her own enclosed bedding I bought lol


I _think_ that you will find that she is curled up next to you in _her_ bed.

You may be fortunate enough to be allowed to share it.

I never used to like baldy cats until I came onto this forum. There have been some fabulous darling hairless kitties pictured on here, and yours is definitely one of them! :thumbup1:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Just out of interest, you people who know about breeding and genetics and such - do hairless cats ever have fluffy kittens? I know that chinese crested dogs often have a 'powderpuff', but of course , they do have some hair.

Jus' wonderin'.


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

She just won't sleep in her bed I bought her so I am taking it back and we've caved in and she will sleep with us lol


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> She just won't sleep in her bed I bought her so I am taking it back and we've caved in and she will sleep with us lol


Ours have 3 or 4 beds! They often don't use them but other times I find them curled up in them. They are odd creatures. 

(Right now my lap is the bed for both of them)


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Aw she's gorgeous! Love a wee baldy :001_wub:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my :001_wub:

I'm afraid I too must admit to wondering (long in the past now!) why on earth would anyone think hairless cats are lovely & why would anyone want one 



She is absolutely the most adorable wee thing I think I've ever seen - she is the most amazing colour 

In case the weather gets really cold (apologies if someone has already mentioned) and you're need some clothing for her, there's a member on here - Spid - who makes jumpers for cats


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: I'm so pleased it all worked out you  Miss Kojak is beautiful !


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Thanks everyone, she is so lively.
> 
> Some more pics


 AWWWWH :001_wub::001_wub: shes sooooo tiny and sooo cute


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> She just won't sleep in her bed I bought her so I am taking it back and we've caved in and she will sleep with us lol


 That's her bed now and she will be running rings around you now she knows you cave in to her  Bless her little cotton socks


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Just out of interest, you people who know about breeding and genetics and such - do hairless cats ever have fluffy kittens? I know that chinese crested dogs often have a 'powderpuff', but of course , they do have some hair.
> 
> Jus' wonderin'.


 Some sphinx kittens have a layer of hair over them when they are born but it soon goes .


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> Some sphinx kittens have a layer of hair over them when they are born but it soon goes .


Do you have a sphynx too megsie?

Would love to see!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

MollyMilo said:


> Do you have a sphynx too megsie?
> 
> Would love to see!


No I don't unfortunately I really like them and hope to one day own one when my rescue cat has settled in properly .


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MollyMilo said:


> Any photo will do?


I don't think I have any - any more. Photography was always one of my interests and I took loads, in the days before digital, and I used to have hundreds of my cats, especially that girl and her litters. I lost a lot of photos during a house move a few years ago - memories I can't get back. Some were uploaded to websites but even those have vanished over time.


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Oh my :001_wub:
> 
> I'm afraid I too must admit to wondering (long in the past now!) why on earth would anyone think hairless cats are lovely & why would anyone want one
> 
> ...


The lady I got her from sews her own coats and made her two so we have those when she gets slightly bigger plus the lady made her a Santa's hat lol will try and get some photos.

She is now asleep in my bed with my wife and my little nephew and I have been relegated to the sofa lol


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww its not too late to get another , oops , i wish i had gotten two kitts instead of one but we have had a wonderful 3 yrs together and i m looking into getting a younger friend for him soon, im sure your nephew had a lovely evening with her, i would love to be a fly on the wall in the morning i bet she loves him too


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> aww its not too late to get another , oops , i wish i had gotten two kitts instead of one but we have had a wonderful 3 yrs together and i m looking into getting a younger friend for him soon, im sure your nephew had a lovely evening with her, i would love to be a fly on the wall in the morning i bet she loves him too


He does, he wouldn't go to sleep without her with him


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> The lady I got her from sews her own coats and made her two so we have those when she gets slightly bigger plus the lady made her a Santa's hat lol will try and get some photos.
> 
> She is now asleep in my bed with my wife and my little nephew and* I have been relegated to the sofa *lol


As long as you know your place! LOL


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> I don't think I have any - any more. Photography was always one of my interests and I took loads, in the days before digital, and I used to have hundreds of my cats, especially that girl and her litters. I lost a lot of photos during a house move a few years ago - memories I can't get back. Some were uploaded to websites but even those have vanished over time.


That is so sad, losing all those photos. It's partly why when I came into quite a lot of money I brought a Nikon film scanner, and I found a slide feeder for it on ebay. Scanning my slides wasn't too bad, they scanned while I worked, film is a pain though as I have to feed the strips of 4 images individually, so that's 9 or 10 for a 36-exposure film. Oh why didn't the processors cut them into strips of 6? That would be 6 or 7.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

So pleased it all went well for you, the breeder sounds all above board. Your little Sphynx is gorgeous, what have you decided to call her?


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Your little baby is just so cute :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I'm so pleased it all worked out for you :thumbup1:

Now the fun and the heart stopping moments when you think 'omg don't do it' start  

I've had my little girl 2 weeks now and just starting to realize that she is in fact supercat and that she is 'Faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive and able to leap tall buildings in a single bound' and I don't have to have heart failure every times she moves :lol: but of course I still do 

Enjoy your little bundle of mischief


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Peterpoose said:


> The lady I got her from sews her own coats and made her two so we have those when she gets slightly bigger plus the lady made her a Santa's hat lol will try and get some photos.
> 
> *She is now asleep in my bed with my wife and my little nephew* and I have been relegated to the sofa lol


dreaming of the worlds most expensive scratching post she is going to enjoy (aka the stereo :lol


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> I don't think I have any - any more. Photography was always one of my interests and I took loads, in the days before digital, and I used to have hundreds of my cats, especially that girl and her litters. I lost a lot of photos during a house move a few years ago - memories I can't get back. Some were uploaded to websites but even those have vanished over time.


Oh how sad


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Peterpoose said:


> The lady I got her from sews her own coats and made her two so we have those when she gets slightly bigger plus the lady made her a Santa's hat lol will try and get some photos.
> 
> She is now asleep in my bed with my wife and my little nephew and I have been relegated to the sofa lol


I can't get enough of this little cutey!

Any more photos to cheer up a cold rainy Sunday?


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

Trying to get photos but she's so quick lol

Today she found a small hole ins wall where we are about to have a new washer/dryer fitted and took us 30 mins to get her out, we got frightened she was going to get lost in the wall but eventually the toy that worked was the jangling fluffy mouse the on a rope and stick, she adores this toy lol


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

As for names we have kind of found out we suck at choosing one lol so at the moment she is Roxy!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Peterpoose said:


> As for names we have kind of found out we suck at choosing one lol so at the moment she is Roxy!


Aww yes she suits Roxy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Quirk (Nov 12, 2013)

She is the cutest little thing, i just want to give her squishes.


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Got a few more photos


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

OH BOY AM I GLAD I'M STILL UP AND DECIDED JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT TO LOG ON ! She is soooooooooo cute :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Awww :001_wub:

(that rhino's horn does look a bit dangerous though :scared


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

yelloworchid said:


> Awww :001_wub:
> 
> (that rhino's horn does look a bit dangerous though :scared


Hmm you could be right! Where can I put it though she gets everywhere lol:thumbup:


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

They're into everything and everywhere at this stage...you could push a ping pong ball onto the horn


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

yelloworchid said:


> They're into everything and everywhere at this stage...you could push a ping pong ball onto the horn


Great idea, thanks!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Such a character...... Melts my heart


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Just read through the whole of this thread! Glad it was a happy ending! Well it's just the beginning really for you all now, and miss Roxy is truly gorgeous


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

curlywurlydee said:


> Just read through the whole of this thread! Glad it was a happy ending! Well it's just the beginning really for you all now, and miss Roxy is truly gorgeous


Thanks so much!

Yes it is, I am already thinking about getting her a partner lol


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*sigh* she really is just adorable  She is the most wonderful colour and I just love all the little wrinkles


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh she is such a cutie!!


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Yes it is, I am already thinking about getting her a partner lol


oh yes!! double trouble 

I dont blame you, they are gorgeous cats!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

She's a beauty isn't she...I love her name, Roxy suits her. They are addictive though, if we didn't breed Siamese and Orientals we would definitely be thinking of having another but we are hoping to keep a kitten of our own breeding in 2014. 
If she is anything like our Sphynx she will keep you entertained every minute, ours is 1 year old now and still very much a kitten cross monkey :lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Roxy is stunning :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Got a few more photos


These pics are GREAT! Especially like the first one - what a pretty, pretty girl (they do say that once you go bald you never go back hahaha)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love the new photos of Roxy especially her interest in the fish tank 
She is adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Kazbosh (Aug 31, 2013)

Arrhh she is so cute bless her  x x


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Thought I would post another pic, it made me laugh lol

I was up late the other night about 2 am and went to get into bed and look what I saw, fast asleep with my wife, love the way Roxy has her paw under her head like a human haha


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwwwww - made me smile too! 

Reminded me of when Archie was tiny - he used to sleep tucked into the back of my neck

I'm a really bad sleeper and swap sides I lie on several times a night - I was always worried I'd squash him but we sort of developed a "lift n shuffle" routine and he would just tuck up into the other side


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Awwh bless :001_wub:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, bless her, they do like to snuggle up don't they, this is a pic of our Victoria all snuggled up in my dressing gown...she wears it more than I do :lol:...


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

sharonbee said:


> Awww, bless her, they do like to snuggle up don't they, this is a pic of our Victoria all snuggled up in my dressing gown...she wears it more than I do :lol:...


Awwh she's soo beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: I


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

megsie84 said:


> Awwh she's soo beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: I


Stunning eyes!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

(*huge sigh - misty eyes*)

Aren't animals just - _wonderful?!_


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

Peterpoose said:


>


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE HER! She is just gorgeous.

If we could ever have a cat (at the moment we have 2 Lurchers who are NOT even slightly cat friendly) I would absolutely LOVE a Sphynx. Just gorgeous *sigh*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

I would so love one to BUT I think there might be to much of a size and personality difference between the spynx and wegie  .


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

megsie84 said:


> I would so love one to BUT I think there might be to much of a size and personality difference between the spynx and wegie  .


 If anyone thinks that they might just get on or knows of anyone who has these two breeds please let me know, as my father wants to buy me another kitten in the summer


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

megsie84 said:


> I would so love one to BUT I think there might be to much of a size and personality difference between the spynx and wegie  .


We have 1 Wegie, 1 Coonie, 1 Persian, 1 Siamese, 2 Orientals along with our Sphynx,

Victoria our Sphynx loves to snuggle up with Isak our NFC and Paris our Maine Coon, She also gets on with all the others too. The Sphynx might look dainty upto the NFC but they are quite muscular. Victoria gets on well with our wegie so if you want one I wouldn't let that be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

sharonbee said:


> We have 1 Wegie, 1 Coonie, 1 Persian, 1 Siamese, 2 Orientals along with our Sphynx,
> 
> Victoria our Sphynx loves to snuggle up with Isak our NFC and Paris our Maine Coon, She also gets on with all the others too. The Sphynx might look dainty upto the NFC but they are quite muscular. Victoria gets on well with our wegie so if you want one I wouldn't let that be a problem.


Thank you Sharon I'm ringing my father NOW lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

megsie84 said:


> Thank you Sharon I'm ringing my father NOW lol


I've spoke to him and I need to gather all the "evidence" I can about the breed, it's care needs and the likely hood of it having health problems in the future even if brought from a breeder who has done health checks . Can anyone give me a link to a site that would give me some reliable trustworthy info about any health problems a sphynx might have? My understanding was that they are only likely to have heart problems if they are from a irresponsible breeder or a cross....


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Roxy just had her first vet visit with us, she is in perfect health so we are happy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

Great news, my father said no to me having a sphinx  . He thinks that me having one would end up costing a fortune because they need to wear jumpers.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> Great news, my father said no to me having a sphinx  . He thinks that me having one would end up costing a fortune because they need to wear jumpers.


Oh no! 
I was getting so excited for you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2014)

MollyMilo said:


> Oh no!
> I was getting so excited for you!


 I'm quite upset about it :crying: does anyone know of anywhere or anyone that sells or makes clothes for cats that are around the ten pound mark ? If I could find somewhere that does then I might be able to twist his arm . I strongly suspect my mother has been influencing him as she said thinks sphynx's are to small and that if I got one princess would eat it  They are not together anymore though and he said he would buy me another cat of my choice and then said he wants to buy me a pedigree dog of my choice in a few years once the cats are settled in ( I've always wanted a sausage dog or a pug) so perhaps I could say I'd sacrifice getting a dog if I could have a sphynx . I read online that you can dress sphynx's in baby clothes  Is this true ??


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> I'm quite upset about it :crying: does anyone know of anywhere or anyone that sells or makes clothes for cats that are around the ten pound mark ? If I could find somewhere that does then I might be able to twist his arm . I strongly suspect my mother has been influencing him as she said thinks sphynx's are to small and that if I got one princess would eat it  They are not together anymore though and he said he would buy me another cat of my choice and then said he wants to buy me a pedigree dog of my choice in a few years once the cats are settled in ( I've always wanted a sausage dog or a pug) so perhaps I could say I'd sacrifice getting a dog if I could have a sphynx . I read online that you can dress sphynx's in baby clothes  Is this true ??


eBay for cat clothes 

Sphynx Cat clothes & Short Haired Breeds Plain Fleece Jumpers/Clothing | eBay


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i think that you could make stuff quite cheaply, to be honest i think he is more worried if the breed of cat will get on ok with others , but then he has agreed to a dog?i mean what if you wanted to dress doggie up? , my cat is furry and he likes to wear a fleecy jumoer i made him outta one of my old ones , it doesnt have to cost a lot , 3 or 4 warm jumper/fleeces and what more do you need , you should tell him you intend to make the clothes yourself


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

I tried saying that I would make the clothes myself but I got laughed at and told yeah right as I have never had skills in the sewing department  . I rung dad and told him that I can get the clothes from £8 on ebay and that there were other places on the internet that sold them from the same price and that there were breeders in Bournemouth who sold sphynx's at ok prices and he said he would think about it . My mother rung to tell me something about my brother and I mentioned it to her and she told me to piss of  . I won't give up on mentioning it to my father and working him as I think I have a 50 50 chance with him. The one thing he was worried about was the sphinx getting cold and said that they might need the heating left on when I'm out does anyone know if this would be likely or not ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

moggiemum said:


> i think that you could make stuff quite cheaply, to be honest i think he is more worried if the breed of cat will get on ok with others , but then he has agreed to a dog?i mean what if you wanted to dress doggie up? , my cat is furry and he likes to wear a fleecy jumoer i made him outta one of my old ones , it doesnt have to cost a lot , 3 or 4 warm jumper/fleeces and what more do you need , you should tell him you intend to make the clothes yourself


I've already told him and mum that wegies get on with sphynx's and the other breeds of cats that sharron has and how her sphinx likes to snuggle up to her wegie .


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

megsie84 said:


> I tried saying that I would make the clothes myself but I got laughed at and told yeah right as I have never had skills in the sewing department  . I rung dad and told him that I can get the clothes from £8 on ebay and that there were other places on the internet that sold them from the same price and that there were breeders in Bournemouth who sold sphynx's at ok prices and he said he would think about it . My mother rung to tell me something about my brother and I mentioned it to her and she told me to piss of  . I won't give up on mentioning it to my father and working him as I think I have a 50 50 chance with him. The one thing he was worried about was the sphinx getting cold and said that they might need the heating left on when I'm out does anyone know if this would be likely or not ?


Meanwhile put some cash aside and you'll soon have enough to buy your own little peach fuzzy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes I was thinking about that one to  I was saving for a german cat tree but you can get some alright cat trees from russel hardy and they are cheaper than the german one's and more sturdy than the one's from zooplus . So me thinks I could get one of them when I've saved a bit more and then start saving for a seal point sphnx .


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Peterpoose said:


> Only thing is she will not be sleeping in the living room as I have a very expensive Hi Fi (£6000) and the speakers are perfect shredding material lol
> 
> So I guess we will set her up in our room or the hallway?


I just wince when I hear of cats being banned from certain rooms because of expensive items.

Your flat is her entire world, is it really fair to ban her from part of it, even for part of the time? Cats naturally roam and explore, her space is so restricted already (same for mine) so I would beg you on her behalf to try everything else before shutting doors on her. Can the speakers not be put somewhere different? Or protected with something? A letterbox cage maybe?

It may only need to be temporary while she learns that these are not toys. My last kitten used to play with the iron cord and as that was so dangerous I used a water spray whenever she went near it, she learned very quickly. But don't shout at her, it won't work - at best she will know you shout at her when she claws the speakers so she won't do it when you're there and carry on when your back's turned. Gentle but firm guidance will achieve the results you want.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I have to agree with forever home mind you when you have 2 4 month old kittens and 2 children expensive stuff is a no no


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

We leave the heating on all the time for Roxy but she has found her favourite warm spot which is on top of the fish aquarium when the lights are on lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2014)

Awwwh bless her she loves your aquarium doesn't she  I and other members would love to see some more pics of your little angle and to have a update on her . I have the heating on practically 24 7 during the winter turned up to the highest setting, as I'm sensitive to the cold due to back problems. I have a gas key card meter and I never use less then £25 a fortnight in weather like this and even more when it's colder  so I think a spynx would think it had landed on it's feet living in my gaff  .


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> I just wince when I hear of cats being banned from certain rooms because of expensive items.
> 
> Your flat is her entire world, is it really fair to ban her from part of it, even for part of the time? Cats naturally roam and explore, her space is so restricted already (same for mine) so I would beg you on her behalf to try everything else before shutting doors on her. Can the speakers not be put somewhere different? Or protected with something? A letterbox cage maybe?
> 
> It may only need to be temporary while she learns that these are not toys. My last kitten used to play with the iron cord and as that was so dangerous I used a water spray whenever she went near it, she learned very quickly. But don't shout at her, it won't work - at best she will know you shout at her when she claws the speakers so she won't do it when you're there and carry on when your back's turned. Gentle but firm guidance will achieve the results you want.


Your absolutely right and we never even bothered trying to restrict her, she has shreaded my speakers lol but oh well it's only material stuff plus it's just the front cloth parts easily replaceable

Besides the speaker by the balcony window is one of her favourite spots now for sitting on top and viewing the outside world


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Peterpoose said:


> Your absolutely right and we never even bothered trying to restrict her, she has shreaded my speakers lol but oh well it's only material stuff plus it's just the front cloth parts easily replaceable
> 
> Besides the speaker by the balcony window is one of her favourite spots now for sitting on top and viewing the outside world


Well they're also insured presumably but ... oh my gosh I could not believe my eyes when I read this. I hoped you would give your cat the run of the house but I thought if you did you would find a way to protect the speakers, you clearly love your music as well. But hand on heart this post has really made my day.

Oh dear it sounds like I'm so pleased she shredded your speakers, hope you know what I mean!!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Your absolutely right and we never even bothered trying to restrict her, she has shreaded my speakers lol but oh well it's only material stuff plus it's just the front cloth parts easily replaceable
> 
> Besides the speaker by the balcony window is one of her favourite spots now for sitting on top and viewing the outside world


Knew she would. I put my hot running amp and my gyrodeck in a cupboard and ran speaker cable from that. Speakers are fair game for the cats though. The only thing I know of that will keep my cats away from an area is granatapet but I haven't tried smearing it on the speakers


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Peterpoose said:


> Your absolutely right and we never even bothered trying to restrict her, she has shreaded my speakers lol but oh well it's only material stuff plus it's just the front cloth parts easily replaceable
> 
> Besides the speaker by the balcony window is one of her favourite spots now for sitting on top and viewing the outside world


If it makes you feel better, our less than 1 year old 2000 euro couch now has a big hole in the bottom of it and a bunch of scratches around it where our two have got a bit too excited when playing...my boyfriend is less than impressed.. :w00t:


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm incredibly fortunate with my two. Bobby only had to be told once. Molly had to be told twice for the £2500 sofa (I paid less than a quarter of that) and needs to be reminded maybe once every couple of weeks about the chair. The bed is taking some damage because that's how she wakes me every morning. But that's the risk I took when I brought them here and for the joy of sharing my life with them and the honour of their trust and love, honestly, I don't give a monkey's about a stupid bed. Oh and all the carpets are wrecked, not by malice but just regurgitated hair balls and playful claws getting caught. No I won't clip them, claws come with the package.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

^. That's interesting. I know exactly what you mean but mine seem to enjoy having their claws clipped. I just nip off a tiny bit from the tips every couple of weeks. I think that's better that cutting them back harder less frequently. I normally get purrs throughout.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Satori said:


> ^. That's interesting. I know exactly what you mean but mine seem to enjoy having their claws clipped. I just nip off a tiny bit from the tips every couple of weeks. I think that's better that cutting them back harder less frequently. I normally get purrs throughout.


Bobby would be fine, he's a retired show and stud so he's more than used to being fluffed up and primped. I started out trimming the very long fur between his pads but he loves being able to skid on carpet so now I leave it. No litter issues as I'd expected. Doesn't like the brush but loves the comb so that's what we use.

Molly is another matter, she is EHO (Essential Handling Only) dues to past traumas. And yet as long as she is not restrained I can wipe sleep from her eyes and she was not even held for her jabs, just lay in the basket with the top off and didn't flinch. But put one hand either side of her and she's slipperier than the mackerel her pretty coat is named after.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> I just wince when I hear of cats being banned from certain rooms because of expensive items.
> 
> Your flat is her entire world, is it really fair to ban her from part of it, even for part of the time? Cats naturally roam and explore, her space is so restricted already (same for mine) so I would beg you on her behalf to try everything else before shutting doors on her. Can the speakers not be put somewhere different? Or protected with something? A letterbox cage maybe?
> 
> It may only need to be temporary while she learns that these are not toys. My last kitten used to play with the iron cord and as that was so dangerous I used a water spray whenever she went near it, she learned very quickly. But don't shout at her, it won't work - at best she will know you shout at her when she claws the speakers so she won't do it when you're there and carry on when your back's turned. Gentle but firm guidance will achieve the results you want.


Now not to cause an argument or anything I would far rather keep my cats out of one room over night than use a water spray on them as that makes me wince.

I don't and have never allowed my cats access to my sitting room overnight and when they were tiny wee kittens they only had the hallway and kitchen overnight, but I have an expensive sofa and lamp and accessible wires plus in the winter I have an open fire that is still smouldering when I go to bed in the sitting room plus it's the one room where I have breakables generally out of reach but still, I don't feel bad or guilty for keeping them out of one room for their safety and my sanity.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Now not to cause an argument or anything I would far rather keep my cats out of one room over night than use a water spray on them as that makes me wince.
> 
> I don't and have never allowed my cats access to my sitting room overnight and when they were tiny wee kittens they only had the hallway and kitchen overnight, but I have an expensive sofa and lamp and accessible wires plus in the winter I have an open fire that is still smouldering when I go to bed in the sitting room plus it's the one room where I have breakables generally out of reach but still, I don't feel bad or guilty for keeping them out of one room for their safety and my sanity.


It's a whole interesting debate that one. I really do see your point. We used to let the cats in the bedroom every night. Nowadays, only at weekends. Funnily enough they don't get confused. Midweek, they don't even ask to come into the room until they hear our alarm clock, then god help us if we don't let them in for morning cuddles. Cats do seem very adaptable.

We've just decided to buy a much bigger house so that the cats have more rooms, some stairs and a bigger garden. I must admit, we are definitely planning to have one sitting room and one office (possibly one bathroom) that will be kept cat-free just for listing to music without a cat on your head, and doing paperwork without too much 'help' and having a nice soak without little heads popping up over the side of the tub all of the time.


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Now not to cause an argument or anything I would far rather keep my cats out of one room over night than use a water spray on them as that makes me wince.
> 
> I don't and have never allowed my cats access to my sitting room overnight and when they were tiny wee kittens they only had the hallway and kitchen overnight, but I have an expensive sofa and lamp and accessible wires plus in the winter I have an open fire that is still smouldering when I go to bed in the sitting room plus it's the one room where I have breakables generally out of reach but still, I don't feel bad or guilty for keeping them out of one room for their safety and my sanity.


No argument here! It makes me wince doesn't mean I think it should never be done, far from it - but my preference is to make the area catsafe in every way possible before resorting to exclusion. Sometimes it has to be done. Mine are only allowed to play and sniff in my walk-in cupboard when I am there, and when I go out the window guards come down and the windows are shut. An open fire I would completely agree, even if you have a guard.

I did two things when Misha was a kitten - the water spray to keep her away from the iron just in case, because she was never left alone while the iron was out (never mind on) because if it fell on her it would have killed her. The other, equally controversial, was for the first 2 months she went outside I went with her to supervise and play. Every time she went a certain distance towards the road I shouted MishaNO!! and she would run back towards the house. We lived on a busy road and in 13 years (till she and I moved) she never once ventured out of the gate, because Mummy had set that boundary.

Controversial, I know, but give me another 20 kittens and the same circumstances I would do it exactly the same. I taught her to keep away from those two critical dangers, the rest of the house was made sensibly cat-proof, and we enjoyed the closest bond I have ever had with any animal in my life until her final days in renal failure, when she chose not to hide away but to be close by my side, relaxing as I read and sang to her.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> No argument here! It makes me wince doesn't mean I think it should never be done, far from it - but my preference is to make the area catsafe in every way possible before resorting to exclusion. Sometimes it has to be done. Mine are only allowed to play and sniff in my walk-in cupboard when I am there, and when I go out the window guards come down and the windows are shut. An open fire I would completely agree, even if you have a guard.
> 
> I did two things when Misha was a kitten - the water spray to keep her away from the iron just in case, because she was never left alone while the iron was out (never mind on) because if it fell on her it would have killed her. The other, equally controversial, was for the first 2 months she went outside I went with her to supervise and play. Every time she went a certain distance towards the road I shouted MishaNO!! and she would run back towards the house. We lived on a busy road and in 13 years (till she and I moved) she never once ventured out of the gate, because Mummy had set that boundary.
> 
> Controversial, I know, but give me another 20 kittens and the same circumstances I would do it exactly the same. I taught her to keep away from those two critical dangers, the rest of the house was made sensibly cat-proof, and we enjoyed the closest bond I have ever had with any animal in my life until her final days in renal failure, when she chose not to hide away but to be close by my side, relaxing as I read and sang to her.


Ah see I got round the whole busy road issue by building a cat run , it was just the very emotive language you used to get your point of view across, and that anyone who values something 'nice' in their house over allowing 24 hour access to room is a cruel wicked evil person, it's horses for courses and all that and what you do and like is up to you as is what I do and don't do is up to me.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Satori said:


> It's a whole interesting debate that one. I really do see your point. We used to let the cats in the bedroom every night. Nowadays, only at weekends. Funnily enough they don't get confused. Midweek, they don't even ask to come into the room until they hear our alarm clock, then god help us if we don't let them in for morning cuddles. Cats do seem very adaptable.
> 
> We've just decided to buy a much bigger house so that the cats have more rooms, some stairs and a bigger garden. * I must admit, we are definitely planning to have one sitting room and one office (possibly one bathroom) that will be kept cat-free just for listing to music without a cat on your head, and doing paperwork without too much 'help' and having a nice soak without little heads popping up over the side of the tub all of the time. *


Good luck with that one!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

_
*Moggybaby thinks on how boring her baths would be without little heads popping over the side of the tub to check she is ok....*_ 

.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Satori said:


> We've just decided to buy a much bigger house so that the cats have more rooms, some stairs and a bigger garden.


That made me laugh - buy a bigger house just for the cats


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Good luck with that one!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> _
> *Moggybaby thinks on how boring her baths would be without little heads popping over the side of the tub to check she is ok....*_
> ...


The one place we kept cat free (note past tense...!!!) was the bathroom! That was until little Ruxpin got in while I was in the bath, I hadn't shut the door properly, and popped his head over, he sniffed bubbles, made himself sneeze and then ran away! BUT, now if I'm in the bath he wants to come and see the bubbles so I have to let him in! It's cute!
We do still keep the spare room cat free as guests don't always want cat fluff on their pillows!  I can't think why!


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Roxy has free reign everywhere except the toilet due to the dangers in there plus she loves going into the toilet for some reason lol

We also do not need an alarm clock anymore, she comes into our room in the morning and takes it turns to wake one of us up by going back and forth between us, purring, rubbing her face on my stuble until one of us is forced out of bed to feed her lol

She has also started doing a running jump up our clothes and sitting on our shoulders, now we have pulls in our clothes lol


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Ah see I got round the whole busy road issue by building a cat run , it was just the very emotive language you used to get your point of view across, and that anyone who values something 'nice' in their house over allowing 24 hour access to room is a cruel wicked evil person, it's horses for courses and all that and what you do and like is up to you as is what I do and don't do is up to me.


Good grief no I'm sorry I know I do get a bit carried away sometimes. As long as a cat is happy and healthy! It's just that sometimes it's easy to get distracted. There are people out there who are SO precious about their material things above their pets or even kids that you wonder why they have them. Nobody here, obviously!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Peterpoose said:


> Roxy has free reign everywhere except the toilet due to the dangers in there plus she loves going into the toilet for some reason lol
> 
> We also do not need an alarm clock anymore, she comes into our room in the morning and takes it turns to wake one of us up by going back and forth between us, purring, rubbing her face on my stuble until one of us is forced out of bed to feed her lol
> 
> She has also started doing a running jump up our clothes and sitting on our shoulders, now we have pulls in our clothes lol


 I don't need a alarm clovk either I get woken up at six o'clock on the dot by my ten pound norwegian forest leaping on my uper chest on all fours untill I sit up which I do fairly quickly lol .


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

I also don't let my cat in the bathroom when I have a bath or shower as she would leap in as she loves water and that would ruin my bath or shower. I also don't let her in the bedroom durring the day because otherwise my bed would get to hairy and make me snezee and wheeze because I have cat hair alleries . I also think it's perdectly fine not to let cats in certain rooms I have a smalll flat so I give her the run of it but if you live in a ok sized private home with a sitting room and a living room then why not, as there not being denied space to roam around .


----------



## curlyrach (Feb 5, 2014)

I love this thread!!!!

Congrats on your gorgeous kitty  have you any more pics??


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

curlyrach said:


> I love this thread!!!!
> 
> Congrats on your gorgeous kitty  have you any more pics??


Yes, we are due some more pics of the gorgeous Roxy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

I will third that I requested some more a while back but got no reply.


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

I just popped in hoping to see some more pics of the glamours Roxy to


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry everyone been very busy with work

Here is some updates.

She has taken to a blanket we bought for ourselves lol she has claimed it and won't sleep in any of the pet store beds, only the blanket or with us!

She greets us with loads of meowing when we come home, a bit like a dog lol

She will also sit in the corner of the shower where the water can't get her and waits while we shower lol

Yesterday she was a naughty girl, at 3am I heard a massive smash from the front room. She had knocked Avery solid and heavy bit small vase off the top of the speaker which went straight into our tempered glass cabinet smashing the bottom 2 shelves, luckily the top one wasn't hit as that has a 60 inch plasma on it.

I rushed in and my first thought was I couldn't hear Roxy and for so worries she had been crushed or something...I checked behind the TV and there she was sitting at the back of the TV on the top shelf looking down at the carnage below with a look like it wasn't me lol we have now moved everything from higher places!

Here's some pics


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*sigh* 

She's sctumptious I just love her wrinkles

Favs for me are when she's cuddles in the white top with your OH & the one where she's looking at the phone posing for her pic to be taken


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Great pics! Love your OH's 'boob job" hahahaha!

Also like the one where Roxy is washing her paws with a 'butter wouldn't melt' look . . .


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Haha what a cheeky little monkey she is turning out to be! Thanks for the update she is so cute!! :001_wub:


----------



## korrok (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update, she is just so super cute.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

Bless her she sounds like she's as naughty as my princess I have to shut the kitchen door every night otherwise she makes a game of breaking t hiIngs.  she once knocked down and broke a hockney postcard I had in a glass frame then put her paw around the nail it had hung on and turned her paw around till the nail fell out.  I have very thick walls which are a buggar to try to hammer things into so the nail was only half hamered in but I'm still amazed she managed to do it. Another member on here uses museum putty from amazon to stop her ornements from being knocked over and broken by her NFC its super strong stuff and it really works I'm getting some next week as I'm sick of things being broken on ones night time wanders


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Roxy has started playing catch every evening with her favourite toy, a radiator sponge roller lol! 

Is this usual or unusual lol?

Please excuse my wife's canvas art in the video she is still working on it lol

[youtube_browser]8jOy0dxdLZ4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

THAT is brilliant!!!! I love how she brings it back to you. My lot run after their toys, kick them about and then sit and wait for ME to go fetch and throw again!!! 

Roxy really is utterly adorable!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Peterpoose said:


> Roxy has started playing catch every evening with her favourite toy, a radiator sponge roller lol!
> 
> Is this usual or unusual lol?
> 
> ...


 wow she's good at that bless her. Your wifes art is lovely and she is coming on a treat

:biggrin:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great video of Roxy :thumbup1: I've had several Siamese that like to play fetch so it's not that unusual but great fun


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

She is extremely clever! She now knows who to pester in the mornings to wake up first, she did try both of us for a dew weeks lol She was following my mouse pointer on the screen the other day on the monitor and when she couldnt catch it she went and looked behind the monitor. She also opens and closes our laptop when she wants to play with her paws.

When she wants attention and is asleep on top of the aquarium (she loves the heat from the lights) she will meow loudly, stand up and stretch a paw out, touches your face gently with it and then you have to have a beard rub cheek to cheek lol

She is hilarious, love her!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Peterpoose said:


> Roxy has started playing catch every evening with her favourite toy, a radiator sponge roller lol!
> 
> Is this usual or unusual lol?
> 
> ...


Aww she loves that!!

My siamese Millie lives to play fetch!! Our favourite game ( great to wear her out)  is to chuck the toy over the banister. She races down and brings it back. The trick is as soon as it touches your hand throw it over again so no chance to rest :lol: we play this morning, noon and night. If Milo is on the stairs she leaps over him


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

lol just messing about with some photos


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

awwwww her tummy its so ....human like , tummy face cuddles now please:001_wub:

so funny :laugh:


----------



## Peterpoose (Dec 11, 2013)

Just thought I would update you guys on how our lovely Roxy is doing.

She is just doing fantastic, she is adorable and we love her so much!

Some pics!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww she is so big now!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful young lady :001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

She is just lovely! :001_tt1: Looks like a fantastic little character too!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

she is stunning , i love her black nose  thanks for sharing


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

On I love Roxy updates! :001_wub: :001_wub: 

So beautiful!


----------

